# History Channel HD on E* and D* ???



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

When is History Channel HD coming to E* and D*?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is it available in HD yet? It isn't on Nick's big list ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80202


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I do not think it is, but Id love to have it along with scifi and fx.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No word from AETN.

I'm sure that capacity limitations of all providers have stifled HD startup plans for a
number of programmers. Look for more new HD channel announcements when D*
achieves their much talked about HD "capacity" expansion later this year.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I bet there is a big demand for equipment right now and that could slow stuff down im sure. Supposedly D* stopped adding locals because of mpeg4 equipment issues. Being that E* does not say anything, probably listening to D*'s boasts is a good way to get an idea of what might be coming.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Also, the History Channel has to have HD content first. Not much point in them showing 480i videotapes mostly composed of unrestored 8mm and 16mm newsreels in HD. And their shows with computer generated historical simulations look pretty crappy in SD. HD ain't going to improve those either.

Like all the other channels, it's just going to be some time before a lot of HD content exists.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

diospyros said:


> Also, the History Channel has to have HD content first. Not much point in them showing 480i videotapes mostly composed of unrestored 8mm and 16mm newsreels in HD. And their shows with computer generated historical simulations look pretty crappy in SD. HD ain't going to improve those either.
> 
> Like all the other channels, it's just going to be some time before a lot of HD content exists.


That was my thought. I mean how much HD content can they possibly have on the History channel?

-Funk


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like it is somewhat confirmed on D* for September:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6439832.html

"The History Channel HD will take its first public step into the enhanced format in September, when the 24-hour service bows on DirecTV. The new service will simulcast the network's entire lineup of original, nonfiction programming and specials."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like lots of up-converted content at first. Personally, I would prefer
HD content independent of the SD feed, a la Discovery HD Theater.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

It was said at Team Summit that Hist HD/Weath HD would be ready for E* at the same time as D*. Chiller HD will be on D* first due to the contract.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Right now only Sky HD as it. But I believe taht what D* will have ina few months is different than the feed sent to SKY. The calim is that D* will be the first to have the channel.


----------

